# AX engine dating, Please help



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I know you can see on the Tecumseh engines the Date of manufacture but how about on the newer AX engines made by LCT, Have a 24" Deluxe but the label was missing for the exact model and trying to date it to see which model it is exactly for parts as I am not sure of the differences and want to order the right ones.

The numbers off the engine.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

The bottom number is your serial number and here is what it tells you:

LCT Serial Number Definition

The engine serial number consists of 11 to 12 alphanumeric characters (example: 08 60H 02 03611)

First two digits = year produced
Next two to three digits = year produced
Next two to three digits = engine horsepower
Next two digits = months produced
Last five digits = sequence number of engine

So for your machine: Date of production is March 2016, 7.5HP. 
The model number is PW6HK17750 178E-ABGILOQUVX59E1M

Parts:


https://www.lctllc.com/service_parts_catalog/results.php


https://www.equipatron.com/find-your-model-number#lct-engines


Service - Liquid Combustion Technology, LLC

Here is the service manual:

http://lctusa.com/wp-content/upload...ns-EU-Snow-Manual_18-language_revI_010518.pdf


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well that is helpful, also found out they changed the panel under the dash from the orange oval Ariens to the gray with white letters so I would say I have a 2017 model, Will sell my heavily modded SnoTek 24 and will cover the cost of parts so other than the labor this was a free upgrade and the SnoTek is getting its 208cc with alternator added put back on and the 254cc will be on a shelf, Or maybe sell to fund the SHO engine lol I can’t just leave things as they are.


----------

